# Quica Welcome Home Wiggle



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

Quica does her welcome home wiggle dance. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AknEe4LdGs8


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

bless she looks so excited to see you,she is just beautiful! pyper has just had a haircut,she looks so much like quica only her legs are skinnier at the moment lol x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

d'awww!  Cute!


----------

